

Python Code for the new CRC ML Book -"Machine Learning: An Algorithmic Perspective" - yarapavan
http://seat.massey.ac.nz/personal/s.r.marsland/MLBook.html

======
anr
I'm curious about the book, would anyone care to write a review?

